

What the Failed $1M Netflix Prize Says About Business Advice - brucejaywallace
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanholiday/2012/04/16/what-the-failed-1m-netflix-prize-tells-us-about-business-advice/

======
shakinandbakin
"The failure of the Netflix prize is a timely reminder that basically all the
books and blogs on social media are bullshit."

Is it just me, or is this a total blanket statement? A failure of one company
and a contest they ran means ALL of books and blogs on social media are bs?

~~~
cynthiaherald
I think he's talking about 'best selling authors or bloggers'. The author
pokes fun at big blogger's opinions that congratulates or praises netflix's
crowdsourcing contest....because it validates their own books and makes them
look smart or sound right. (wikinomics, freakonomics, jarvis..)

